# du powerbook à l'ibook



## stemale (19 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour d'abord,

Je vais acheter un portable mac sur lequel j'utiliserai essentiellement X'Press et FCPro.

Tout le monde me conseille le powerbook dont les performances sont supérieures à celles de l'ibook Mais le problème c'est que son prix l'est aussi et, vous l'aurez remarqué, de beaucoup.

D'où l'idée d'acheter l'ibook (dernière génération) à 1,33ghz en 14 pouces mais en portant sa mémoire à 512 Mo.

La question, c'est de savoir si il faut aussi changer :
- la carte graphique livrée en série : ses 32 Mo (contre 64 Mo sur les powerbook) sont-ils vraiment pénalisants ? A quel étape d'un montage vidéo la différence va-t-elle se faire sentir ?

- même question pour la vitesse du bus qui est inférieure sur l'ibook ?

- enfin, la plus faible résolution (1024 x 768 pixels) de l'écran sur l'ibook, dont Apple dit évidemment qu'elle est "magnifique" est-elle si sensible que ça ? 

Merci pour vos réponses et n'hésitez pas à souligner un point que je n'ai pas évoqué.

Bye.


----------



## pixelemon (19 Novembre 2004)

achète un alubook 1,5 minimum avec 1go de ram... pour plus de détails contacte moi par MP, j'utilise ces logiciels


----------



## Macounette (19 Novembre 2004)

J'ai un iBook G4 1.2 GHz, avec 768 mo de RAM. Franchement, ça va encore pour bidouiller avec iMovie, mais ça m'étonnerait que cela "tienne" pour du taf sérieux avec FinalCut Pro. De même, un écran à résolution fixe 1024x768, c'est plutôt limité pour de la PAO ou de la vidéo... donc si j'étais toi je prendrais un Alubook 15"


----------



## stemale (19 Novembre 2004)

merci pour les réponses

Si je ne me trompe pas, il faut oublier l'ibook pour FCPro.

Mais l'alubook, que je ne connais pas, est un modèle qui ne se fait plus. S'agit-il de la même chose que le titanium ?


----------



## GrandGibus (19 Novembre 2004)

La gamme des portables Mac se déclinent en deux familles:

les familiaux (iBook)
les professionnels (aluBook, anciennement Titanium)

Au delà du choix d'un portable pour du montage (que je ne commente pas), tu as tout interet à gonfler en RAM et prendre un disque dur externe 7200 trs/min pour te sentir à l'aise ! Mais comme tu le dis toi-même dans ton premier post: faut des sous ! En conséquence de quoi, je crains que toutes les réponses que tu trouveras seront assez dures à lire d'un point de vue financier :rose:.


----------



## Amophis (19 Novembre 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> je crains que toutes les réponses que tu trouveras seront assez dures à lire d'un point de vue financier :rose:.



Je ne suis pas un partisan du crédit, mais ça peut être aussi une solution pour te payer la machine qui te convient. Car il faut effectivement compter entre 2000 et 3000¤ pour un PowerBook 15" ou 17".


Sinon pour toi le portable est une obligation? Car pour moi cher tu à l'iMac G5 en 17"... mais bon si tu veux absolument un portable, le PowerBook est LA machine pour les applis que tu veux faire tourner (et comme le fait remarquer Macounette) le 1024x768, tu vas vite ne plus rien voir....


----------



## Macounette (19 Novembre 2004)

stemale a dit:
			
		

> Mais l'alubook, que je ne connais pas, est un modèle qui ne se fait plus. S'agit-il de la même chose que le titanium ?


 Non, non... "Alubook" est le petit nom de la gamme actuelle des Powerbook.
 C'est "Titanium" qui ne se fait plus !  les Powerbook actuels sont faits dans un alliage d'aluminium, d'où le nom.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Salut

 Si tu dois utiliser FC, alors ne considère même pas l'iBook, mais un bon PB avec un disque dur en 5400tr et un bon DD externe.

 Sinon, si le portable n'est vraiment pas une nécessité pour toi, je te conseille un PowerMac G5 mono 1,8Ghz qui est évolutif, et qui coûte moins cher. Tu le gonfle un peu en ram (pas chez Apple, trop cher), et si tu as déja un écran tant mieux, sinon, tu peux prendre un écran non apple, qui pourra te fournir une bonne résolution, et la, tu pourra faire du FC sans prob.


----------



## belzebuth (20 Novembre 2004)

je ne partage pas cet avis...
 il y a 1 an, on te conseillait le powerbook en te disant que ça marchait bien, etc, etc, et aujourd'hui l'ibook est plus puissant que le powerbook d'il y a un an!!!

 donc oui, l'ibook marchera très bien! (j'ai un ibook G4 1,2GHz 768 ram et ça tourne nikel)

 ce que je te conseille, c'est : 

 un ibook (12 ou 14) avec 768 de ram.
 un DD externe firewire pour le montage
 un écran externe TFT 17" voir plus.

 avec ça, tu auras une superbe station de montage, très performante, pour un prix global à partir de 
 1700¤
 (1080 : ibook +120 : 512ram + 160 : DD externe 160Go + 350 : un bon 17TFT)

 en plus tu peux avancer petit à petit (commencer avec un 17 CRT s'il y en a un qui traine chez toi), et ajouter encore d'autres choses après (un graver DVD DL +-RW 16x, etc...)

 bref, dans l'état actuel des choses, c'est l'ibook LE maitre achat..

 (on ne monte pas un film dans le train, par contre on pourra regarder un divx en entier, voir deux, avec l'ibook et pas avec le pwoerbook)


----------



## Amophis (20 Novembre 2004)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> je ne partage pas cet avis...
> il y a 1 an, on te conseillait le powerbook en te disant que ça marchait bien, etc, etc, et aujourd'hui l'ibook est plus puissant que le powerbook d'il y a un an!!!
> 
> donc oui, l'ibook marchera très bien! (j'ai un ibook G4 1,2GHz 768 ram et ça tourne nikel)
> ...




Permet moi de modérer ton choix: pour utiliser Final Cut Pro de façon correcte, je ne pense pas qu'un iBook 12" soit la machine la plus recommandée, il suffit de demander aux spécialistes qui utilisent ce soft. Je ne dit pas qu'il ne tournera pas sur un iBook 12", mais je pense qu'il sera plus agréable à utiliser sur un PowerBook 15" ou un desktop. S'il choisi un portable, ce n'est pas forcement pour être obligé d'avoir en permance un écran externe branché pour utiliser FCP. Et je pense que le format 16/10 et la résolution de 1280x854 est BCP plus agréable qu'un 4/3 en 1024x768 sous FCP.

Après, comme je disais, s'il n'a pas besoin de la portabilité, un PM G5 ou iMacG5 serait un plus grand confort 


De plus, au niveau de l'évolutivité et des options, l'iBook 12" est plus limité (qté de ram, choix hdd, port ->FW800 ou line-in, SuperDrive...).


----------



## stemale (20 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour vos interventions. 

Si je résume, le powerbook est la solution idéale la plus recommandée pour le FCP mais l'ibook (auquel il faut toutefois ajouter une bonne petite barette de mémoire) peut convenir.

Je repose la question, mais je voudrais vraiment être bien sûr : les 32Mo (contre 64 sur les powerbook) de la carte graphique montée en série ne sont donc pas gênants ?

Je me pose aussi une question sur la gravure des dvd ? 

Cela vaut-il le coup d'acheter le portable avec graveur de dvd interne (x4 il me semble) alors qu'il existe aujourd'hui des x8, peut-être plus même, qui grave les dvd double-couche ?


----------



## Amophis (20 Novembre 2004)

stemale a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos interventions.
> 
> Si je résume, le powerbook est la solution idéale la plus recommandée pour le FCP mais l'ibook (auquel il faut toutefois ajouter une bonne petite barette de mémoire) peut convenir.
> 
> ...



Pour le graveur, j'ai choisi un externe pour pouvoir bénéficier du double couche et de la gravure 16X. Cependant, je me prive de la gravure mobile (mais comme je n'ai jamais besoin de graver un dvd au coin d'une rue.... ).

Pour l'iBook, prend en compte la taille de l'écran.


----------



## vincmyl (20 Novembre 2004)

Surtout que la résolution n'est pas terrible sur l'iBook


----------



## Amophis (20 Novembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que la résolution n'est pas terrible sur l'iBook



Tout à fait, lorsque je dit taille, je pense aussi et surtout à la résolution


----------



## belzebuth (20 Novembre 2004)

le mieux pour FCP c'est un powermac G5...

 si tu veux absolument un portable, qu'il soit ibook ou powerbook la différence ne sera pas fondamentale...

 et dans tous les cas il faut ajouter de la ram (ibook ET powerbook) pour avoir min 768... et le double écran c'est vraiment génial (tu peux faire ton montage sur le 17TFT et avoir l'aperçu sur l'écran de l'ibook, ou l'inverse), donc c'est vraiment bien !

 la carte graphique n'apporte rien de plus pour ton usage pour l'instant. cepandant, av ec l'arrivée de tiger et de Core image et core video, peut etre qu'une carte graphique plus puissante sera alors nécessaire...

 moi aussi je pensais à la base prendre un powerbook 15, mais en voyant les prix de l'ibook je me suis laissé tenter... et pour le moment je ne le regrette pas, mais alor spas du tout!


----------



## SaturnDefender (20 Novembre 2004)

Ce qui est important pour la video c'est la ram et le hd!

Un iBook muni de 768 ou 1225Mb de ram avec un hd de 5400 en 16 megas ou 7200 en 8 mega, sera nickel pour le montage sous final cut, le power book n'a plus vraiment ses grands avantages de l'époque...


par contre entre le 14 pouces et le 12 pouces je prend le 12!

la résolution étant la même! faut pas deconner, à la limite t'achètes un plat ou un crt pas cher pour travailler sur un gd ecran quand t'es chez toi!

Le seul hic, c'est que si tu changes le hd de l'ibook tu perds sa garantie!!

Moi perso j'ai un G5 à la maison, et le dernier iBook 1,2 Ghz pour mes deplacements... mon HD n'est que le 4200... mais j'ai testé Final Cut Express dessus et il fonctionne parfaitement!

( je suis monteur)  alors si tu prends un hd fire wire externe pour tes rushs video, le hd n'est plus un problème! et tu gardes ta garantie!

La carte video n'intervient pas dans final cut!


Le prix des iBooks G4 est bcp plus interessant... pour le peu d'option supplémentaire des PB G4...



Brèf... il a tout d'un grand!


----------



## SaturnDefender (20 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un iBook G4 1.2 GHz, avec 768 mo de RAM. Franchement, ça va encore pour bidouiller avec iMovie, mais ça m'étonnerait que cela "tienne" pour du taf sérieux avec FinalCut Pro. De même, un écran à résolution fixe 1024x768, c'est plutôt limité pour de la PAO ou de la vidéo... donc si j'étais toi je prendrais un Alubook 15"





Il faut noter qu'iMovie est un programme lourd, du fait de son environement iLife...

un Final cut sera plus reactif!!

Je trouve que le meilleur compromis c'est Final Cut Express 2!


----------



## stemale (20 Novembre 2004)

SaturnDefender a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est important pour la video c'est la ram et le hd!
> 
> Un iBook muni de 768 ou 1225Mb de ram avec un hd de 5400 en 16 megas ou 7200 en 8 mega, sera nickel pour le montage sous final cut, le power book n'a plus vraiment ses grands avantages de l'époque...
> 
> ...



et quel est ton avis sur la résolution de l'écran de l'i-book, pas comparable à celle du powerbook d'après ce que j'ai pu lire.
Pour le montage, c'est pas gênant puisqu'il faut vraiment relier le portable à un bon écran plat (que j'ai déjà) pour bien bosser.

Mais si tu veux regarder un dvd sur l'i-book, le résultat est décevant ?


----------



## Amophis (20 Novembre 2004)

stemale a dit:
			
		

> et quel est ton avis sur la résolution de l'écran de l'i-book, pas comparable à celle du powerbook d'après ce que j'ai pu lire.
> Pour le montage, c'est pas gênant puisqu'il faut vraiment relier le portable à un bon écran plat (que j'ai déjà) pour bien bosser.
> 
> Mais si tu veux regarder un dvd sur l'i-book, le résultat est décevant ?



Pourquoi le résultat serait décevant? Après effectivement à 3m de l'écran.... tu vas pas voir grand chose, mais sinon c'est nickel pour la lecture dvd ou divx. Le 14" ne fera que grossir les pixels.


----------



## SaturnDefender (20 Novembre 2004)

ben non c'est nickel! et en plus c'est un vrai portable! pas comme le 17...

franchement je m'en sers partout de cet iBook, je mate des dvds dans le trains, dans mon pieux, partout... maintenant tu me dis que tu a un 17 pouces TFT... alors, prends cet iBook tu ne seras vraiment pas déçu, il te faudra installer la bidouille pour le bureau etendu, le gonfler niveau ram... une barette de 512 Mb supplémentaire ne me semble pas être du luxe... (mais ne prends pas la barette d'un Giga... qui reste trop cher actuellement, les prix baisseront un jour, donc attends!

et un bon petit HD externe... fire Wire ou USB2. et puis le pack final cut express 2 a l'achat de ton mac, tu auras une remise!


faut pas deconner t'as vu le prix d'un power book... pour le peu de difference...

en plus ils sont en fin de vie. si tu hésites entre un pbG4 17'' et un iBookG4...pr le prix du PBG4 tu as un iBook G4 et UN Power Mac G5 mono! faut pas être débile !

Bon achat!


----------



## SaturnDefender (20 Novembre 2004)

iBook G4 12" 1,2Ghz = 1079 ¤ 


iBook G4 12" 1,2Ghz 
+ Power Mac G5 mono 1,8Ghz = 2747 ¤


iBook G4 12" 1,2Ghz
+ Power Mac G5 dual 1,8Ghz = 3308 ¤


Power Book G4 17" 1,5 Ghz SuperDrive= 2998,80¤



Moi perso si j'étais dans ton cas mon choix serait vite fait!!   


( si t'es étudiant ça coûte encore moins cher...)


----------



## SaturnDefender (20 Novembre 2004)

oui et puis la ram, ne l'achète surtout pas sur l'apple store!

mais plutôt ici  http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00019586.html


a +


----------



## Gullyver (20 Novembre 2004)

Je crois qu'il faut prendre aussi en compte que l'ibook ne permet pas la video en mode etendu mais seulement en recopie. C'est une différence importante.


----------



## vincmyl (20 Novembre 2004)

Il y a une bidouille je crois


----------



## SaturnDefender (20 Novembre 2004)

c'est un simple bridage de la part d'apple! ça se bidouille en 2 temps 3 mouvements!

ces iBooks ce sont les powerBooks d'il y a un an... il n y a qu' avoir les specs dans pref système.

il est marqué powerbook...


----------



## stemale (20 Novembre 2004)

Je crois que la balance penche en faveur de l'ibook avec de la mémoire en plus.

Toutefois, la remarque de Gulliver (l'ibook ne permet pas la video en mode etendu mais seulement en recopie) m'inquiète même si je ne vois pas trop ce que ça veut dire...


----------



## SaturnDefender (20 Novembre 2004)

La recopie est un bridage du signal vidéo de toutes les machines Apple d'entrée de gamme

c'est à dire l' eMac, l' iBook et l'iMac... J'ai fait sauter ce stupide bridage avec le soft gratos suivant:

Sceen Spanning Doctor que tu trouveras ici :  http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/15401

Avec cette bidouille tu auras le choix entre la recopie d'écran ou le mode de bureau etendu ( dual screen) ce n'est donc vraiment pas un problème!

a++


P.S: il y a un autre soft qui peux augmenter la resolution de l'iBook quand tu le branches a un autre écran... je n'ai pas le nom en tête, mais je sais que tu pouvais monter assé haut sur un crt, enfin dans ton cas c'est surtout du 1280*960...


----------



## Amophis (20 Novembre 2004)

SaturnDefender a dit:
			
		

> et un bon petit HD externe... fire Wire ou USB2.




Firewire de préférence. Car en plus tu peux mettre en chaine les périph Firewire


----------



## stemale (20 Novembre 2004)

Parti précipitamment tout à l'heure, j'ai pas eu le temps de tous vous remercier pour vos précieuses informations, ce que je fais maintenant.

A bientôt.


----------



## belzebuth (20 Novembre 2004)

Gullyver a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il faut prendre aussi en compte que l'ibook ne permet pas la video en mode etendu mais seulement en recopie. C'est une différence importante.


 comme dit plus haut, c'est pas un problème!

 j'ai mon ibook 12" branché a un 17TFT en 1280x1024, et ça tourne nikel!!! même en regardant un divx en plein écran sur le 17 je peux encore sans problème chipotter sur le 12" avec mail, safari, etc... (ben oui, quoi, le film est pas passionnant...)

 au prix actue, le powerbook n'est vriament pas intéressant... peut-etre dans 2 mois, mais là, franchement...

 vive les ibook!


----------



## Amophis (21 Novembre 2004)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> vive les ibook!



Je crois que l'on a compris ton point de vue


----------



## SaturnDefender (21 Novembre 2004)

Vive les iBooks !!!!


----------



## vincmyl (21 Novembre 2004)

C'est bien de manifester comme ca :love:


----------



## belzebuth (21 Novembre 2004)

SaturnDefender a dit:
			
		

> Vive les iBooks !!!!


 non mais c'est vrai!!! dans les pubs carrouf actuelles, on voit des PC portables à partir de 899¤TTC et ils ont TOUS (mais alors TOUS) un graveur de DVD... alors quand on voit un powerbook combo à 2000¤, ben on se dit que ça tourne pas rond chez apple...

 j'espère que la prochaine génération de powerbook généralisera le superdrive!


----------



## Amophis (21 Novembre 2004)

Je pense qu'ils le feront aussi (de même que le disque 7200tr).

Par contre, j'espère qu'ils proposeront le SD pour l'iBook 12" en option. Car il y a moyen de la mettre....


----------



## minime (21 Novembre 2004)

SaturnDefender a dit:
			
		

> il est marqué powerbook...



L'iBook a toujours été identifié comme un PowerBook, même du temps des palourdes. Voir The Apple Museum.


----------



## SaturnDefender (21 Novembre 2004)

ah ok je savais pas!


mais je trouve que l'iBook n'a jamais été aussi interessant qu'aujourd'hui!

Une puissance bien suffisante, et très proche des powerbooks... avec un prix pareils et airport integré, ce 12" est la machine qui fait switcher... dans mon entourage 4 switchers du pc vers mac, ont acheté cette bécanne, je suis sur le cul!


----------



## SaturnDefender (21 Novembre 2004)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> non mais c'est vrai!!! dans les pubs carrouf actuelles, on voit des PC portables à partir de 899¤TTC et ils ont TOUS (mais alors TOUS) un graveur de DVD... alors quand on voit un powerbook combo à 2000¤, ben on se dit que ça tourne pas rond chez apple...
> 
> j'espère que la prochaine génération de powerbook généralisera le superdrive!



Il y a aucun problèmes Belzebuth, je suis dans ton camp depuis le début! tu as la même vision que moi!


----------



## Amophis (21 Novembre 2004)

SaturnDefender a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aucun problèmes Belzebuth, je suis dans ton camp depuis le début! tu as la même vision que moi!



Ola... je ne pense pas qu'il y ai de camps...  :mouais:   chacun donne son avis, après il fait son choix...

Il est indéniable aujourd'hui que l'iBook 12" est LE meilleur rapport qualité/prix dans la gamme portable Apple. Après que ce soit la meilleur machine... je n'irais pas jusque là 

Perso, j'ai les deux à la maison, et rien qu'au niveau de l'écran, la différence est ENORME entre les deux machine, l'écran du 15" étant bcq plus performant (angle de vision et luminosité).

Après, la machine la plus approprié dans le cas de montage FCP, est le PowerMac, je crois que cela ne fait aucun doute, choisir un portable sera faire le sacrifice du max de performance pour gagner la portabilité.

Bonne chance pour ton choix


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2004)

je prefere largement economiser pour acheter un pb superdrive a 2000¤ que d'acheter une merde de pc portable a moitie prix qui a certes un graveur dvd mais qui va souvent tomber en rade ou planter


----------



## Amophis (21 Novembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> je prefere largement economiser pour acheter un pb superdrive a 2000¤ que d'acheter une merde de pc portable a moitie prix qui a certes un graveur dvd mais qui va souvent tomber en rade ou planter



Je crois que ce n'a pas vraiment rapport avec le post :mouais:

Enfin, si avec le fait que les graveurs DVD se retrouvent en série sur tous les portables PC. Mais le cycle de renouvellement est plus rapide sur les PC, ça va arriver sur Mac


----------



## Emmanuelion (21 Novembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> je prefere largement economiser pour acheter un pb superdrive a 2000¤ que d'acheter une merde de pc portable a moitie prix qui a certes un graveur dvd mais qui va souvent tomber en rade ou planter



Hello !

Un PC portable présente effectivement un prix attrayant dans beaucoup de cas du fait d'une configuration alléchante.
Le fait de planter tient souvent à la configuration matérielle de la machine : contrairement à Apple, le monde PC regorge de matériels variés. Ainsi, Apple, en maîtrisant un petit nombre de confs, parvient à avoir un système stable.

Il existe des pc portables pas chers qui sont tout aussi stables que leurs homologues apple.

Encore une fois, le choix d'un mac ou d'un pc, portable ou oas, tient en toute rigueur à la satisfaction de besoins techniques et de considérations d'environnements de travail (humains ou autre). Bien entendu, la sensibilité entre en jeu pour beaucoup.

Un collègue m'a demandé ddes infos sur l'ibook, car il m'a vu l'utiliser. Néanmois, au vu de ses besoins, je lui ai conseillé de regarder vers les portables pc d'entrée de gamme, c'eut été une mauvaise chose de l'"obliger" à switcher.


----------



## vincmyl (21 Novembre 2004)

Et moi je dis c'est Mac OS X qui y fait pour bcp


----------



## belzebuth (27 Novembre 2004)

qu'il n'y ait pas de superdrive dans l'ibook entrée de gamme, ça peut à la limite passer...

et encore : apple est en avance sur pas mal de chose (bluetooth, airport intégré dans l'écran) mais fort en retard niveau intégration de composant devenus standard chez les PC...

en tous cas en quelque mois les prix des PC a véritablement fondu... on trouve des desktoop DELL avec écran 17TFT pour 850¤TTC, et des portables sony vaio (ne vnez pas dire que c'est de la merde) pour 1200¤, avec le graveur DVD multiformat double couche...

disons que actuellement l'ibook a un prix acceptable, quant au powerbook il serait acceptable si lis avaient tous un DD 80, un superdrive et 512 de ram. parceque maintenant c'est devenu dur de trouver des PC avec moins de512 de ram, même à 1000¤... 

enfin, l'ipod est là...


----------



## vincmyl (27 Novembre 2004)

Ton observation est juste mais je dis que le système et l'intégration ca se paye aussi


----------

